# mittens!!!!!



## bruno (Dec 30, 2006)

dudes! it ain't been that cold admittedly for this time o' year but i have me some serious chronic cold hands. anything under about 50 degrees and my hands are freakin' cold. i think it's from years of bein' outside and one time i got a li'l case o' for real frostbite so the arteries in my paws are all shrunk up or somethin'. so i have a big collection of handwear. my latest addition to said collection is some bitchin' ragged mountain super mitts. lemme tell ya, them's da way to go. kinda hard to shift but i generally ride fixed in the winter anyway. jus' lettin' yall know dat dese things is da bomb. so if'n ya ride when da col' winds blow get yer mitts in some of dese mitts!! and they're made right in good ol' new hampshire!! buy american!!!!!!!!!!!!:flag: :flag: :flag: :flag: :flag:   :-D


----------

